# 5c collet chuck at CDCO for $139.



## GOOFY063 (Feb 28, 2012)

i hope there not junk i just ordered one. there on sale till tomorrow 
http://www.cdcotools.com/


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought one last year and am very pleased with its performance. I'm getting about 0.0015" runout on a 1" bar close to the collet opening. I had to play with mounting it on the backplate a little because I started with close to 0.010". 

Its quality seems good for the price. I often turn square stock so I also bought the square collets. They are a major convenience.

Phil


----------



## mcostello (Feb 28, 2012)

I had to totally disassemble mine after getting about .030 runout at 3" out. Chips not cleaned out after machining. Was the second one as the first one was bad also.


----------



## SteveO (Feb 28, 2012)

bought one last year same experience as previous reply - had to machine back plate (D3) twice to get it within .0005 on a 1/2 bar of silver steel (drill rod).

Pretty happy with it and have bought a couple of extra collets such as a 1/2" square.

If I want total accuracy still machine component from a larger diameter bar.

Some stuff from CDCO is a little rough, but cannot complain at price. The CDCO C5 collet set has proven to be pretty good in use and use in prefernce to chuck.

SteveO


----------



## n4zou (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been thinking of ordering one myself and the only reason I haven't done it is due to the above problems. How difficult is it to dissemble and fix the run out by hand fitting the parts when reassembling? On another note I've noticed the sale prices are always extended. Perhaps it just "Window Dressing" for the home page.


----------

